# Anyone kayak fish around Dauphin Island?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I normally fish on my boat or wade fish, but I would be interested in kayak fishing around DI if anyone on here does. Just got out of school for the summer so I have all the free time in the world. I have access to my buddy's kayaks. They aren't super fancy, but we have caught some fish in them. 

Shoot me a PM or just comment here.

Jonathan


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

I yak fish at least twice a week out there


----------



## willathomas

I'm actually going tomorrow morning with a buddy who has an extra kayak (hoping the weather holds up). It'll be my first time on one, but I'll report back and let you know how it goes. We're gonna paddle out to that small rig in the bay and then go from there. I'm open to other ideas if anyone has experience out there.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

willathomas said:


> I'm actually going tomorrow morning with a buddy who has an extra kayak (hoping the weather holds up). It'll be my first time on one, but I'll report back and let you know how it goes. We're gonna paddle out to that small rig in the bay and then go from there. I'm open to other ideas if anyone has experience out there.


If you are going to the rig just north east of you the shoals are on fire!!


----------



## Pokey Pogie

Y'all need to check out the Mobile Bay Kayak Fishing Association (www.mbkfa.com). We are having our first tourney this Saturday. Bring a form and the money to Bass Pro Shops Friday evening at 6:30 at the captain's meeting and sign up!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

TheFlounderPounder said:


> If you are going to the rig just north east of you the shoals are on fire!!


We must know two different places as the shoals because the only thing north east of the shoals I know of is the DI bridge. My grandfather that's been fishing DI for 50 years taught me that the shoals were just west of the bridge.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> We must know two different places as the shoals because the only thing north east of the shoals I know of is the DI bridge. My grandfather that's been fishing DI for 50 years taught me that the shoals were just west of the bridge.


We must


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> We must know two different places as the shoals because the only thing north east of the shoals I know of is the DI bridge. My grandfather that's been fishing DI for 50 years taught me that the shoals were just west of the bridge.


Dude! The shoals are west of the di bridge.. that would be n/e of that small rig u see to the right before u get off the bridge like I previously said.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

TheFlounderPounder said:


> Dude! The shoals are west of the di bridge.. that would be n/e of that small rig u see to the right before u get off the bridge like I previously said.


Ahhhh the rig that's basically due south of the shoals, yeah the natural gas one. I thought you mean north east of the shoals, but really the shoals are north east of the rig.


----------



## below me

i would love to do it if anyone has a spare kayak. guess i need to buy one one of these days. those damn hobies are expensive though!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

below me said:


> i would love to do it if anyone has a spare kayak. guess i need to buy one one of these days. those damn hobies are expensive though!


Try fairhope boat co. You can get a new tarpon 14 for under 700


----------



## below me

TheFlounderPounder said:


> Try fairhope boat co. You can get a new tarpon 14 for under 700


i will have to take a look.

if anyone ever gets a wild hair to do any type of fishing at the island, let me know. i don't fish as much as i would like and it's probably mainly because i don't want to go by myself. i actually thought about doing some floundering tonight but we're supposed to have more rain so i blew it off. you local guys get in touch with me. i grew up fishing nearshore rigs and wrecks at the island but would love to get more inshore fishing savvy. seems like it would open more options when i can't get offshore...like fishing protected (from the weather) bayous and dock lights at night, etc. would also like to get into fishing stuff further offshore, too. hell i'm happy if anything pulls my line.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

below me said:


> i will have to take a look.
> 
> if anyone ever gets a wild hair to do any type of fishing at the island, let me know. i don't fish as much as i would like and it's probably mainly because i don't want to go by myself. i actually thought about doing some floundering tonight but we're supposed to have more rain so i blew it off. you local guys get in touch with me. i grew up fishing nearshore rigs and wrecks at the island but would love to get more inshore fishing savvy. seems like it would open more options when i can't get offshore...like fishing protected (from the weather) bayous and dock lights at night, etc. would also like to get into fishing stuff further offshore, too. hell i'm happy if anything pulls my line.


Shoot me a text, I fish a couple times a week usually.

251-599-4167

Jonathan


----------

